# Crypt ID



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I ordered a Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze' from Aquariumplants.com, hoping it would look like the one in July's Tank of The Month by Jason Baliban but the leaves on it are short and fat while the leaves on Jason's are long and slender. Is Jason's crypt not a Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze'?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Could you possibly post a picture of yours?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Agreed a pic may help. That said, Crypts can be quite variable in appearance due to lighting etc...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's very unlikely a common species name gets screwed up, but it's very common to see such diverse leaf shapes colors and sizes that you'd swear they were different species.

If it propgates by clustering new plants around the bas that's a pretty good sign it's wendtii. "bronze" is fairly meaningless; "brown", "red" all have equal meaning really.

It's (one of) the dark leaf forms or cultivars, but "bronze" per se has no specific meaning. Unlike, say known populations of WEN that were kept with a colllection code or specific cultivar.

The plant and species are, has been mentioned, unbelievably variable.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm having difficulty posting the images. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, they're small jpg files.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Something seems to be wrong with the file upload process, both for uploading files directly into a post as well as for uploading files to the Aquatic Plant Pictures section. I have notified the Administrators.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

It was difficult to get a good picture of it because it's begun to melt plus it's a little cramped where it is. I included a pic of just the leaf so you could see it's aspect ratio better.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a wendtii to me, emersed growth. The submersed leaves should be longer, and they tend to have a broad base that narrows towards the tip, sort of like an extended triangle.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

That's encouraging! Thanks a lot!


----------

